# Houndsman for Bears



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

I was thinking of using some houndsman for my spring bear hunt. I don't even know how much they charge for their service. Has anyone used any, and how much do they charge?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

What unit?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

One of our forum members and my good friend, Hound Inc. runs bears with his hounds. I dont know on prices but if you PM him he could tell ya. Their web site is http://www.2doghuntin.com Main operation is in Vernal but they hunt all over the state. They killed a hell of a bear in 06 that you can see on the site.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

South Slope Yellowstone. I haven't quite decided what I am going to do. The DWR is working with some houndsman to help hunters get some of the "neusance" bears at no charge to us hunters. But, if I do use them I want to know how much they charge so that I can tip them right.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Good luck hunting up there this spring, there is tons of snow, but the last two weeks in may should be good, and there is no shortage of hound guy's in that area, but most I know either are booked up on the diamond mtn. 2 dog huntin' charges $2500. Elite outfitters has some good guys/dogs, not sure what they charge, try elite, that would be your best bet.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

This is my first bear hunt. When do you think I should head out for the first time. I was thinking of heading out on the 19th of this month, is that too early??


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Bears will move around there dens a little and eat the grass, but don't weem to get real active until the weather gets a little more consistent and warm. If I were you I would go for a hike in some timber, and around some rocky areas, cliffs, were a bear will den up, and look for tracks and sign. I know where a couple are moving, but wrong part of the state. I hunted the diamond mtn. area the whole spring hunt last year, everyday, and we only saw 10 bears, 1 in which we killed, but around memorial day, there was bear everywhere, call elite outfitters, I believe his name is matt maylor, 2 dog is booked.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

A good friend of mine goes by HoundDawg on this forum. He can probably set you up with someone if he can't take you himself.
http://chat.waycoolkennels.com/phpbb/


----------

